# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Owner builder extension questions

## mick789

hi, i have a couple of question in regards to my own extension on the back of my place, that i want to build. i hope someone can help with some direction. thanks
1. do i need an owner builder license for a small extension?  location wollindilly shire, s.w.sydney
2. i guess i need to get a designer to draw up plans first for the council approval ( development application)?. 
3. does the designer provide all relevant building codes/ standards information on his drawings, so as when the inspector comes out every thing is coded correctly.? 
thanks all, mick

----------


## Godzilla73

This may help Becoming_an_owner_builder If you go to a draftsman they should sit down with you and suss out which permits you need, some need planning and building others only building.  
There are usually general notes about A.S ???? requirements but the inspector will go over the plans prior to issuing the permit and ask for clarification if he's not satisfied with info he/she has, stuff like cladding systems that are out of the ordinary require you to provide proof it complies with BCC and AS. 
The info is out there, you just need to do the leg work.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

1. No. If you engage a builder. Yes. If you don't.
2. Yes
3. Maybe.  
Ours is not to reason why. Merely to point and giggle.

----------


## barney118

As SBD said, it pays to go to council first to find out what you can and can't do also if you are in a bushfire zone, flood zone etc it will save you going back and forth to your designer to make changes and extra costs.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## OBBob

No doubt you'll need a builder or an OB license and a permit ... the rest depends on your skillz.  :Smilie:    Building - Renovations - Subdivision Â» Wollondilly Shire Council

----------


## mick789

thanks for the constructive info and link. barrney18 thats a good point , also because my house is approxamity 10m from a spring feed creek (on a hill). 60 years ago the council  didn,t care where you build your house. the council may flatout refuse any further extension.

----------


## barney118

There you go, they will probably require an intergrated development <30 m from a watercourse. Up goes the cost.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

